# Teal: Year One



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Taking a nap in the terminal


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Now that she's a seasoned traveler, there hasn't been anymore screaming in the car. This is her this morning on the way to get coffee. The time change has been hard for her, I think. We only got 5 hours sleep and woke up to potty every hour.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Sooo sweet! What a pretty girl


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaay!! You're home with your beautiful Teal!! She sounds much like her older sister - Shala HATED being closed in the carrier. After the screams of anguish, I had to drive to the airport with her head out and one hand on her - and one on the wheel. Similarly, her head was out the whole time at the airport - and on the airplane. We had a POOP accident on the plane, and I was no longer the most popular person there anymore. Thankfully, we were ten minutes from Toronto, and they got us off that plane first - and fast! :curtain: 

Enjoy your first days together! Post lots of pics!! How is Archer liking his new sis??


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer is a little reserved so far. We got in past our bed time and she just keeps waking everyone up, which he does not appreciate. But he's tolerant, and currently making up for lost sleep by napping on the rug. Lottie though, is difficult. I just posted another thread about her issue which we'll be working on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

So glad to see this thread!!!
Please remember that even outgoing, well socialized older dogs frequently take a while to make friends with a new puppy. What's going on in your house is totally normal!
Can't wait to see lots of pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Teal is beautiful. 
Enjoyed the pictures, have to admit, got a good laugh when you said you were standing the men's restroom with her. I could just picture it....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're ok to sleep on the couch together at least


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Archer is a little reserved so far. We got in past our bed time and she just keeps waking everyone up, which he does not appreciate. But he's tolerant, and currently making up for lost sleep by napping on the rug. Lottie though, is difficult. I just posted another thread about her issue which we'll be working on.


I have wondered about how you bring in a baby pup with an adult. The puppy is waking up the adult dog, too. Will that change the sleep patterns of the adult dog, who has been sleeping through the nights for the better part of two years? Do Archer and Lottie just ignore you taking the pup outside or do they want to go, too? 

I know everything will settle down soon. It felt like it would never get better in those first few days Shala was home - but as everyone here said, it DID. The one thing about these puppies is that they are super smart and secure. She'll start to settle in soon!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> We're ok to sleep on the couch together at least


Ooooh! It looks like you got a snuggler!  It's the BEST.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's so cuddly! Even more than Archer was at this age. Archer just seemed grumpy to be disturbed when Teal cried. And then he'd steal the warm spot on the bed. He just wanted sleep.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

You have had quite an adventure. Teal is adorable and congratulations. Look forward to more updates and photos. Hopefully all will settle quickly.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad you had such an understanding flight crew and seat mate for the flight home!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh she is just adorable...what a little snuggler!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a cute story and adventure you had.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Morning nap under the sofa


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

May I ask where did you get her that you traveled so far to get her. She is so cute.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

From Jane at Four Lakes Goldens. She's a Tito x Abby puppy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't be surprised if Archer exhibits some sibling rivalry. He is likely to be jealous because Little Miss Teal gets so much attention...attention that he's used to getting. I found that spending a little special time each day with an older dog helped enormously with puppy acceptance.

Thanks so much for sharing your baby beauty with us.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> She's so cuddly! Even more than Archer was at this age. Archer just seemed grumpy to be disturbed when Teal cried. And then he'd steal the warm spot on the bed. He just wanted sleep.


 She is such a cutie patootie! Shala would come sit on my lap any time I was on the couch, or she would just curl up suuuuuuper close, so she'd be half in my lap. I LOVED it. And she has stayed super cuddly. I hope Teal is like that, too! Do you think she will be Shala's colour? Shala was the exact colour of a Kraft caramel when she came home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm thinking somewhere in between Shala's color and their Dad's. Her ears are definitely a beautiful Carmel color, so I imagine she'll darken up a lot. I always think of Shala being closer to her moms color, since Ive only seen her in photos.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She just won't stop being adorable!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, Teal is beautiful.
> 
> Enjoyed the pictures, *have to admit, got a good laugh when you said you were standing the men's restroom with her.* I could just picture it....


Well...since you confessed, I will, too. I burst out laughing. Outloud. Although I am alone in a room with a computer and there is no one here to share the joke. It just really struck my funny bone.

NewfieMom :wavey:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm really glad you started this thread, *Katie*! Now we will have it from the very start! Maybe you can even put some of Jane's photos that include Miss Teal into the thread before she gets any older!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I did too actually haha I had to share. It was just so ridiculous. I thought I could at least share the laugh


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats she's beautiful!


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

She is adorable!!! I am excited to follow one of Winston's sisters on here! We pick him up tomorrow and I'll definitely post pictures!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So exciting! Those last few hours before you get your pup will be so long. I love seeing pictures of her siblings and comparing everyone's features now. It'll be interesting to see how they change as they mature too


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal and Lottie have made great strides since this morning! 

Our dogs don't eat Pedigree, in case anyone noticed. Thats a bag from my inlaws dogs


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous and those travel pictures of her are really precious. I'm not a big picture taker and looking at your pictures makes me wish I had taken more pictures of MacGyver and Mikey that I had gotten as pups. It seems like she really is a good little girl all things considered -- travel and new home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's been really wonderful. My husband keeps remarking about how confident and assured she is. Just curious about the world with absolutely no fear. I normally don't take a lot of photos, especially compared to some people my age, but I don't think I can ever have enough puppy pictures. I still look back at Archer and Lotties baby photos quite often.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is so adorable! 



ArchersMom said:


> I'm thinking somewhere in between Shala's color and their Dad's. Her ears are definitely a beautiful Carmel color, so I imagine she'll darken up a lot. I always think of Shala being closer to her moms color, since Ive only seen her in photos.


 Yes, Shala is definitely closer to Abby - though I *think* Abby is even darker than Shala. I can't WAIT to see Teal as she grows.



ArchersMom said:


> She's been really wonderful. *My husband keeps remarking about how confident and assured she is. Just curious about the world with absolutely no fear.* I normally don't take a lot of photos, especially compared to some people my age, but I don't think I can ever have enough puppy pictures. I still look back at Archer and Lotties baby photos quite often.


I think this has to have a lot to do with Jane and how she socializes the puppies. Because that's exactly how Shala was, too, from day one. The only thing that freaked her out was when I would leave her in an x-pen and move a foot or two away from her. She did NOT like being separated or confined. But otherwise, totally secure and bold - nothing ever fazes her. Bet Teal will be like that, too.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations on beautiful Teal, I am so looking forward to following all her adventures and of course seeing all those lovely photos!.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I am just seeing this thread - after a marathon weekend of puppies heading off in all directions! It sounds like the travelling was quite an adventure with little Teal. But you survived -- and have a great story to tell! (Love the men's room part!) I'm going be checking here often for more photos!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Yes, Shala is definitely closer to Abby - though I *think* Abby is even darker than Shala. I can't WAIT to see Teal as she grows.


Abby was a dark red puppy. Here are a couple of photos of her at around 8 weeks:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Abby was a dark red puppy. Here are a couple of photos of her at around 8 weeks


I just love those red girls. The way I love the big boys. I don't know what it is, but I had a red girl (Brit, my first Golden) and then I had two very big boys (my crazy yellow Lab who was 110 pounds and now my male Newfie). When I see a red girl like Shala or Abby or big boy like alphadude's Puffy, my heart just melts!!!

But I love all dogs. They have a good doggie character. 

Deb
NewfieMom


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and Tito at 8 weeks, and full grown. These photos I think capture his colors the most correctly. You could tell by his ears he was not going to be blond. (in the second picture I was soaking his foot in epsom salts due to a field injury, in case anyone is wondering  ).


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That's probably the best comparison in pictures I've ever seen, between young and adult, to demonstrate the color the coat will turn out to be.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*First play date!*

Teal spent the morning with my friend while I had to work. She has a 5-6 month old rescue puppy. He adored her


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And she had a fun time too, as you can see


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

She's not just beautiful; she's *happy*!!! What a blessing!

NewfieMom


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

How could he NOT adore her! I'd have to call in sick.....love sick


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the big smile in the last photo! Life is good!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> Abby was a dark red puppy. Here are a couple of photos of her at around 8 weeks:


 Oh, yes! Definitely darker than Shala was as a puppy! Those are great photos. 



ArchersMom said:


> And she had a fun time too, as you can see


That photo is priceless.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're visiting the coast this weekend and I'm debating whether I should let baby Teal enjoy the sand or not. Researching around the forum, it doesn't sound too dangerous. It would just be at a regular beach with everyone on leash, not at a dog beach. Archer and Lottie have never seen the ocean so they're going to try something new. It'll also be Teal's first visit to the lake house where we hunt sea ducks :


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My little angel has become a vicious land shark, already!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> And she had a fun time too, as you can see


I've done so well resisting the puppy pull - but this picture? Man I need another puppy! LOL


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Little angel Teal, a land shark? Never! (Well she's a really cute land shark anyway!)


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a cutie!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's made herself right at home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LOVE that picture, she is absolutely adorable!!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's already got the golden sprawl down


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> She's made herself right at home


That's really a _fabulous_ shot. I don't know how some of you get such great photographs!

NewfieMom
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She leads such a difficult life  . Love the photos!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful photo, she's absolutely perfect!.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> She's made herself right at home


Oooooh. Enjoy that little soft belly while you can! One of the best parts of puppies!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> She leads such a difficult life  . Love the photos!


The way she screams in he crate, you'd think I was a puppy torturer! Poor monkey had some diarrhea last night and had me up 5 times


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> The way she screams in he crate, you'd think I was a puppy torturer! Poor monkey had some diarrhea last night and had me up 5 times


Is the crate in your bedroom? That helped Shala hugely. Also - I finally got some Adaptil spray from the vet (formerly DAP). It's a pheromone spray. I was highly skeptical, but figured, I had nothing to lose. I sprayed it in the corners of the crate before putting her in (as per the instructions on the bottle). Don't know if it was coincidence, but she was much more relaxed and quiet in there from then on.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yes, she's right next to the bed. She just hates it, and sleep. I wonder if she's got to adjust to the time change. She passes out around 7pm here and then wants to raise hell by 5. I'll try out the spray though. I think our local pet stores sells it.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

She is so beautiful!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah - you're probably right about the time zones. Never thought of that. And she is used to the schedule she's been living at Jane's. I know Shala woke up super early (like 5) for the first few days she was home. I'd take her outside then put her back in the crate and go back to bed (even if I didn't sleep again, it was just to get her used to not getting up early). And she would cry for sure, but usually not more than 5-10 mins. I would hear her playing (I gave her a toy in the crate) and then she'd usually quiet down again. But we were definitely up by 6 the first week or two, maybe pushed closer to 7 the next several weeks. Then, we slowly worked up to 8am (which is my normal getting up time) as I moved her onto my schedule (going to bed later, too). But it took several weeks - I know that when I went back to work when she was 14 weeks old, we were still getting up at 7. I found I could tell the difference between a cry that meant I need to go out - and one that just meant, I want to be out of the crate (and that one didn't get her out of the crate). Also - I never fed her right away when we got up. That was she never associated getting up with eating (which makes getting up REALLY exciting!). 

Hope the Adaptil helps...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Well we got the Adaptil collar yesterday, and went to our first puppy class. She loved class, and was a very good, brave little girl. All the fun made her soooo tired! She passed out when we got home and slept from 9pm-4am without getting up once! At one point I tried to get her out to go potty because I was up anyway, but she was so sleepy she just stared at me and wouldn't get out of the crate. There's still some whining when she goes in the crate, but I think it's getting better. Big sister Lottie is learning to enjoy the puppy and play bitey face with Teal. It's helping tire her out during the day.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Adaptil comes in a plug in diffuser as well. I've used it with Charlie.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Working on learning her name and puppy push-ups


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a face. She is adorable.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the photo -- looks like you definitely have her attention  Hope the sleep-wake-potty schedule gets settled soon, which I think it will.


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

She is adorable baby, congrats!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We had a very busy weekend! Everybody came to the beach to swim and play. Teal had her first swim there, followed by her second and third swim at a lake. I love this little angel puppy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lucky Teal!! She sounds like a great puppy. And brave!  It took Shala a little longer to warm up to swimming. Now, she'd probably choose to live in the water.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What fun for Teal. Love the photos!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

At about 9.5 weeks, Teal is a very active little girl! Her favorite snack: fresh dirt
Favorite past time: biting everybody; people, cats, and the other dogs

Teal says "what doyou mean, I can't eat dirt!"


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Being super cute means you can get away with all that


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love all the photos and that expression is priceless!.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Teal knows the power of her cuteness!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute congrats!!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Teal you are very cute!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's growing up so fast! She's made a new friend in little Otis, he's the only dog so far that isn't more than 10 lbs bigger than her and can beat her up. He's very fast though, when she tried to chase him around the yard, she fell right on her face. We also met some chickens yesterday. Teal was not impressed. I'm not sure she even noticed the weird new birds.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And passed out on Daddy's lap in the car


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

What an expressive puppy! She is hilarious


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

It is the best when they fall asleep in your lap!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's really the best part of having a puppy lol Teal is starting to become difficult! She eats everything in sight. Today she even tried to swallow a dead mouse, which she found courtesy of that cat. We're still working on "drop," but it hasnt been going well. I feel like she's the mouthiest puppy I've ever met. Even in the house, nothing's safe from her.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL. I do not miss my difficult puppy days yet. It will probably take me awhile to miss the difficult teenager days after they are done too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

But look how cute and innocent she is.... when she's sleeping!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> It's really the best part of having a puppy lol Teal is starting to become difficult! She eats everything in sight. Today she even tried to swallow a dead mouse, which she found courtesy of that cat. We're still working on "drop," but it hasnt been going well. I feel like she's the mouthiest puppy I've ever met. Even in the house, nothing's safe from her.


Ah, yes. We worked on "drop it" CONSTANTLY for a good 4-5 months! Probably more; I am probably simply not remembering. I'm pretty sure I pulled something dead out of her mouth. Poop, too. :yuck: I watched the ground like a hawk, and if she picked up something, I was RIGHT on her. DROP IT. And I would open her mouth and either shake the stuff out or pull it out. When it came out - there was ALWAYS a treat. It honestly didn't take too long. The key was the treats. Sticks or rocks, I'd put the treat in front of her nose and she'd drop whatever it was. Food or other grossness, I pulled out. It does work. Hope she catches on quickly! She is SO sweet looking!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's been so hard to take good photos to share because Ms. Teal is always on the go! She's a very silly little girl. She's really enjoying playing with the cat and big fur sister, Lottie. Here she is after getting some fresh water from the hose. She's the only dog we've had to just bite at the water as its spraying.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

I thought that a puppy with other dogs would be less mouthy! Ack! (I am considering becoming a puppy raiser and thought my dog would help out in this department!) 

She is sooooo cute. SO cute!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The big dogs have just started to really accept Teal. They're playing a lot more and helping to tire her out. She's chewing on people less, except for delicious toes. But everything goes in her mouth. Pine cones, rocks, pieces of carpet, anything she can find. The upside is, her recall is getting better. So when she finds something good I can usually call her over to me to get it out.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Little monster is doing so good! So far, she's the star of her puppy class. We haven't had any accidents in about a week :crossfing and she's the smartest little puppy I've ever seen. She missed out on pheasant hunting this morning, but doesn't know what she's missing yet. Here she is in a rare moment of resting.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She love, love, loves her big brother. She wants to be just like the big dogs :


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Here she is after getting some fresh water from the hose. She's the only dog we've had to just bite at the water as its spraying.


I may not have perfect recall of all of my dogs at this point, but I think that all of mine went after the water with a vengeance, trying to bite it. The garden hose always unleashed a wild streak in my water dogs!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Did they ever grow out of it? I love watching her battle the water. I think Teal's more of a tomboy and the other dogs were more protective of their face. They would run if they got sprayed like that.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Did they ever grow out of it? I love watching her battle the water. I think Teal's more of a tomboy and the other dogs were more protective of their face. They would run if they got sprayed like that.


 Love seeing all your pics. As to your question above - I take Shala to the splash pad after the park all summer to cool off and get a drink, and she always waits for certain taps to come on - single streams that go straight up and turn at the top and come down. They turn right at her level, and she loves to walk the line of them and bite the top of the water. I hope this makes sense - I really should have taken video one of the many times she did it this summer!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> *
> 
> Did they ever grow out of it?* I love watching her battle the water. I think Teal's more of a tomboy and the other dogs were more protective of their face. They would run if they got sprayed like that.


Mine didn't. That's why I never knew why throwing water on dogs was supposed to break up a dog fight! Unless one used a fire hose the way the police used them on _outside agitators_ in the Old South and pushed the dogs all the way down the street!

NewfieMom

Edited to add this link:

Video of Newfoundland Playing with Hose...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUukIm0v2mI


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*Teal's first vet visit!*

Well the first one with me. It was a combination visit with the cat


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

As id suspected, little princess Teal is a mud dog. I went out with her to go potty and when she saw that the big dogs had been digging she just had to join in. And of course they played in the dirt piles, rolling her over and coating her in mud.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG, that's a calendar photo for sure!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So three muddy dogs! Been there!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> So three muddy dogs! Been there!!


I've only been there with one at a time, but one of them was a 147 pound Newfie who got into black, smelly, swamp mud once. I swear it was the worst ever!

NewfieMom :wavey:


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just went through this thread from the beginning so I could "watch" her grow. I have to admit, she is beautiful even wet with mud!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They were having so much fun. I figured I might as well just let her play and then give her a bath later. She's such a sweet little peanut, always wanting to be like the big dogs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> They were having so much fun. I figured I might as well just let her play and then give her a bath later. She's such a sweet little peanut, always wanting to be like the big dogs.


She is ridiculously cute. That's my philosophy, too, on my days off if it's muddy. Go run and play and roll around to your heart's content - for there shall be a bath when we get home! It's the best when you can just let them go be a dog and get as messy as can be. The dirtier the dog, the more fun was had.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We had a weekend adventure down to southern Oregon so my parents could meet their newest "granddog." My car had a full backseat with all the pups riding together. Lottie and Teal had some adorable snuggle time, and Teal showed some interesting sleeping positions.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's a beautiful rainy day in the PNW and Ms. Teal is loving it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's been a busy morning playing with our friend Otis and wild zoomies.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's really getting big! She's so pretty too!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you! The puppy fluff is already starting to fade into wavy fur


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Thank you! The puppy fluff is already starting to fade into wavy fur


Seriously! How does that happen? Its like you wake up one day and they are suddenly different from the day before. So cute still though!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos of Teal. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mmarie07 (Jun 5, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Thank you! The puppy fluff is already starting to fade into wavy fur


Ah same thing is happening to Winston! So sad! I wish they could stay puppy soft forever!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't know which little sausage Teal was in this photo, but look how tiny and chunky they were!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I know, look at that pile of puppies! And all good size and looking so well fed, which they were. Mom Abby is looking like "phew... this is a big batch!" I"m finding it hard to believe that Abby just started into heat again. She won't be bred again and will be spayed when I get around to it. But I thought of puppy mill girls who might be bred each time they come into season - so sad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems like we might need some recent photos


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't beleive its been 5 days since our last post! We've all been very busy. I quit my job, so now I get to spend all day with my precious puppies. Teal's body grew extra long this week and I can really see her booty swagger now. She had her first nosework class and loved that (a box filled with sausage? Yay!!) She was complimented on her hocks by the instructor. I knew what they were but had to ask if that was a good thing lol And tonight we head back to puppy kindergarten for more socializing.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Size comparison next to big brother, Archer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is lovely, thanks for the photos!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal has a shoe addiction problem.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

She has grown so much! And still just adorable. Thanks for the new photos.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Love the expression on her face in the photo with the shoe!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Poor Teal has had runny, frequent poops the last 24 hours. She even woke me in the middle of the night to go, which never happens anymore. So we're off to the vet later this afternoon. She gets boiled chicken and rice for breakfast, and doesn't seem to dismayed about being sick. I'm just a worrier, and she's done so well in the poop department ever since she came home.

I tried to take a cute photo, but she wouldn't stop playing bitey face with Lottie.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Teal gets a weeks worth of Metronidazole and bland diet for her upset tummy. Fecal exam was unsuccessful, she was all empty by the time we got to the vet. But if it continues after that I've got supplies to take one in. :crossfing she's all better by the end of the week.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Looks like Teal gets a weeks worth of Metronidazole and bland diet for her upset tummy. Fecal exam was unsuccessful, she was all empty by the time we got to the vet. But if it continues after that I've got supplies to take one in. :crossfing she's all better by the end of the week.


Griffin has been eating chicken, broth, and rice for at least a month because he is on a powerful antibiotic for his skin. (He's also been on a probiotic and is always on metronidazole.) The antibiotic is so strong, that even chicken and rice doesn't really make him want to eat a lot, though :-(.

I hope Teal's problem goes away very soon.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Poor Griffin! Teal is feeling better already, and back to prowling for trouble.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My big girl had her last booster shot on Wednesday and is back to being a perfect, healthy puppy. The vet said she looked wonderful, and had been gaining weight nicely. I just can't believe she's already been with us for almost 2 months.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Look at the legs on her! She's already helping herself up onto the couches lol I'm trying to train her not to. We have so many nice dog beds but Princess Lottie already refuses to sleep on them and instead hogs the couch. There has to be some room for humans to sit, right?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My goodness they grow up fast! Still adorable as ever!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She is lovely! She will grow into those legs soon enough.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Growing like a weed, as they say. A very pretty girl


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She looks perfect! Shala went through a really hilarious leggy period, probably right around the same age. I'm going to find the photo that still makes me laugh. Here it is (she's 14 weeks old here):


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

She is getting so big and beautiful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And Shala just passed a CCA, so she, too, grew into the legs!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> And Shala just passed a CCA, so she, too, grew into the legs!


Ha! That's true!  She grew into a perfectly proportioned grown up dog. I know Miss Teal will, too!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Now that Teal's finished all of her booster shots we've been training to go into grocery stores. The hardest part is ignoring all the people and paying attention to the human on the other end of the leash. So far she's doing excellent! We will be buying a big bandana or patch that says "don't pet!" Adults really struggle with asking to pet her lol that face is too cute I guess.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is just precious!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck with that! It is impossible to take these dogs anywhere and not get stopped by people wanting to pat them!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

She is too cute to resist. Are you doing therapy dog training?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm training Teal to be a diabetic alert dog to work with my husband. If we fail, her training should transfer over to therapy animal and we'll make visits to our local children's hospital. They're Teal's favorite


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> I'm training Teal to be a diabetic alert dog to work with my husband. If we fail, her training should transfer over to therapy animal and we'll make visits to our local children's hospital. They're Teal's favorite


That's really cool. What kind of training does it involve? I suspect this is nose work? Picking up on too high sugar levels?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Katie, I applaud you on starting Teal's training so early. You are really being diligent. She will be a wonderful working dog!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're going to teach her to alert when his blood sugar is low. It's more dangerous than a high because if there's not enough sugars in the blood, the brain can't function and it results in coma. So she'll be another warning for that. I also plan to teach her to retrieve his meter, monitor, other supplies in case I'm not around. So she'll need to differentiate between a few objects. Or just carry them in her pack when they're out.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How do you teach a dog to know when sugar level is too low? Service dog training of any kind fascinates me because I don't know how people train dogs to do that. Both the dog and the trainer are amazing.

Teal is such a sweetie! I'd have a hard time not petting her either, though it is wonderful that you're starting her training so early!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It'll be similar to regular nosework. But we won't train her to find the normal odors. Eventually we'll pair the scent of saliva, taken during a low, and train using that. We can use live scent from my husband if he's around too. And I'll be training her to alert him, probably by nosing his hand. I'm more worried about the socialization training while she's so young. Our nosework trainer worked in service dog placement. She'd travel to the new handler and work with the pair.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal cuddling on the bed


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And playing with her friend Otis. She's gotten so much bigger than him! When they met they were the same size


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

She sure reminds me of Shala at that age! Lovely, lovely girl.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

She's growing so fast! Love seeing photos of Teal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I've enjoyed all your posts, thanks for sharing. She's a beaut!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Look at those huge paws! If I didn't have a Newfoundland, I'd be terrified of them! If she grows into them, she's going to be a big girl! And she is already a beautiful girl. And, yes, she does look like Shala-which is the ultimate compliment in my opinion!

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I love Shala! I hope Teal will grow up to have as many accomplishments at her age. I think she'll be pretty big. She's already closing in on 30 lbs and she's just over 4 months.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

That is really cool that you are training her to be a diabetic alert dog. Having worked with a service dog organization for 12 years as a volunteer - there's something "magical" to other people when they see a service dog out "in the wild". 

Grocery shopping took me twice as long when I had a service dog with me, and children always saw them first! 

I think you can purchase a vest online that says "please don't pet me, I'm working". 

She is growing so fast!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> She sure reminds me of Shala at that age! Lovely, lovely girl.


 Me, too! She is so scrumptious!



ArchersMom said:


> I love Shala! I hope Teal will grow up to have as many accomplishments at her age. I think she'll be pretty big. She's already closing in on 30 lbs and she's just over 4 months.


I bet Teal will be equally talented and loving! She has good genes!  She does look bigger than Shala was at that age - my guess is Shala was more like 20-22 pounds at that age. But they are both perfect!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't have Griff-my Newfie-at 4 months. When I got him at 16 months he was _supposedly _full-grown. But he was only 120 pounds. Now he is 147. When he stopped eating (bitch in heat) he got down to 134, but was scrawny. He has gotten big and manly enough that he needs more weight or he looks emaciated. He may not need all 147, but I wouldn't like to see him below 140. How much does Shala weigh as an adult?

NewfieMom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

NewfieMom said:


> I didn't have Griff-my Newfie-at 4 months. When I got him at 16 months he was _supposedly _full-grown. But he was only 120 pounds. Now he is 147. When he stopped eating (bitch in heat) he got down to 134, but was scrawny. He has gotten big and manly enough that he needs more weight or he looks emaciated. He may not need all 147, but I wouldn't like to see him below 140. How much does Shala weigh as an adult?
> 
> NewfieMom


Shala is about 48 pounds.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Shala is about 48 pounds.


To the mother of a Newf, that sounds sooooo petite! Wow! She is such a beauty. And she must feel like a feather. But I know she is wonderfully healthy! I just cannot wrap my mind around the notion that Griffin outweighs her by 100 pounds.

I wish they could meet. Griffin *is *clumsy. He cannot walk around our coffee table without knocking something off it. But he is exceedingly gentle. He is very careful not to hurt smaller dogs. Although a few years ago on Hallowe'en he did knock down a little girl. In the excitement, he may have moved. If he moves, things like that can happen. :-(

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's started to get chilly here and we're finally getting some puppy cuddles. She hasn't been that snuggly the last month but I suspect she just gets too warm.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

She looks incredibly grown up in that picture! I just can't believe it! What a beautiful girl.

NewfieMom


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahh, puppy snuggles are the best. Makes me want another puppy.... again. I do have three nice adult snugglers here. It's such a help in getting through the Wisconsin winter. I can literally have a "three dog night" if necessary. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

After being sick all day yesterday, Teal is back to her usual spunky self. I now suspect her upset stomach has something to do with her acting like a Hoover vacuum cleaner. Even when she's sitting right next to me I catch her eating things she shouldn't. Today I thought she'd found another "non-food" item to eat but instead she spit out a baby tooth.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Just lost the second tooth of the day while playing with her friend Otis


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I just love her little face. And losing teeth already... she's growing up!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's such a beautiful girl! I remember that stage fondly!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Lottie loves her little sister so much. She was sweetly licking Teal's face for her until Teal decided it was play time. Archer remains a grumpy old man who never plays with the crazy puppy, but does give her his toys.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Teal is so beautiful!! And I absolutely love her name! Happy Thanksgiving from Mack and his mom!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you two and your family!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Returning her first duck to dad!

She loved this little bufflehead. It was perfectly sized for her


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good job, Teal!! 

PS Did you choose her AKC name yet??


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually Teal retrieved a good sized chukar quite nicely at her temperament testing when she was 7 weeks old  so this would be her second real bird! But still... way to go Teal!!
Adding: she's getting so big!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I haven't filled out the registration papers yet, but I think I've decided. Got some really good suggestions on the other thread  we've been up at the lake house since Thursday. Lots of hunting and swimming. Teal won't jump off the dock just yet but she swam in the lake, even though it's pretty cold.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She was already 37 lbs at her vet visit on Tuesday! I told her to stop getting so big. I want my little puppy to fit in my lap forever.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good girl Teal! I hear you about wanting them to stay puppies for awhile longer. Sammy also is 37 pounds.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm guessing you can't resist my registered name idea of Four Lakes Duck Duck Goose ??! :


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My beatiful girl and her kitty friend. She likes to stuff his head in her mouth, he doesn't complain too much


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> My beatiful girl and her kitty friend. She likes to stuff his head in her mouth, he doesn't complain too much


Now that is a *friend*! (Too cute for words.) 

NewfieMom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You MUST get a picture of that!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

If kitty could talk:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Hahaha I'll try to get a photo. Poor Thistle just freezes until she opens her mouth for him to escape. That is exactly what he thinks, I'm sure. That and "please no more puppies!" He came first so he's helped me raise 3 kitty loving dogs


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> My beatiful girl and her kitty friend. She likes to stuff his head in her mouth, he doesn't complain too much


She is beautiful. I have the exact same pairing. Golden puppy + black kitty


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> My beatiful girl and her kitty friend. She likes to stuff his head in her mouth, he doesn't complain too much


We had a mixed breed dog and a black cat. She would do the same thing to the cat. Surprising she never hurt him and they were best buds.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Hahaha I'll try to get a photo. Poor *Thistle* just freezes until she opens her mouth for him to escape. That is exactly what he thinks, I'm sure. That and "please no more puppies!" He came first so he's helped me raise 3 kitty loving dogs


Your pets have the best names.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Hahaha I'll try to get a photo. Poor Thistle just freezes until she opens her mouth for him to escape. That is exactly what he thinks, I'm sure. That and "please no more puppies!" He came first so he's helped me raise 3 kitty loving dogs


And this is normal in your home? It makes my crazy house look like...well, a crazy house!

Hugs,
Deb :wavey:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're all very lucky that he's so sweet and loving. He might bat the dogs around every once in a while when playing with them, but he loves the puppies too


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's my attempt of a photo of Teal "eating" the kitty. It's hard because he's all black. She just smooshes him lol he doesn't bother to move, just nibbles back :bowl:


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thankfully...I have an extremely patient cat too. Mack mostly paws at him right now, but I can see him getting bolder and starting to mouth now as he's grown bigger and is almost bigger than the cat. Oh the fun to come...lol!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is one tolerant cat! He must be VERY easy going. Love cats like that.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Forgot to share this photo from earlier this week. "SpongeBob SquarePants" came on and Teal really seemed intrigued.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal doesn't like being in her kennel during the day, so she whines and cries about it. Most days she only has to go in it for bedtime, but I've been very busy painting some rooms and laying a tile backsplash in the kitchen so I can't watch her. My DH tried telling me that she doesn't like it because her kennel is too small :doh:I think she whines because she's a spoiled princess lol


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Teal doesn't like being in her kennel during the day, so she whines and cries about it. Most days she only has to go in it for bedtime, but I've been very busy painting some rooms and laying a tile backsplash in the kitchen so I can't watch her. My DH tried telling me that she doesn't like it because her kennel is too small :doh:I think she whines because she's a spoiled princess lol


Yup, just wants to be where the people are :


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A bone with peanut butter might help her attitude about it


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the pout on the prisoner princess


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She sounds like her older sister on that count! She just wants to be where you are. I feel for you. I probably would have put off the painting just to avoid the crying in the crate!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> A bone with peanut butter might help her attitude about it


How did Teal get to you?!  I give her things to entertain herself while I'm in the other room, but they don't occupy her long enough apparently. Even peanut butter filled kong won't do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You need an actual bone. They're.the only thing that seems to keep them occupied!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What kind do you suggest? I want something that's safe enough for me to leave her with while I'm out of the room.


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm certainly the farthest thing from an expert, and would also love to hear recommendations from those that are. I bought the large marrow bones from Chewy.com and put a little PB in the middle. I swear it helped get my little guy to tolerate/like his crate.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If I remember (senior moments!) I will take a photo of some of Tito's bones and post them.
Here's a link to some, not that I'm suggesting this particular brand (or not suggesting it). 
First, here are some I would NOT buy. Note the ends are "flared", and the hole doesn't go all the way to the sides of the bone. What's between that hole and the bone wall is very fine bone, sort of lacy, and I don't think it's good for him to gnaw that off and eat it. That's just my personal feeling, not backed up by any science.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sma...KHdeNBY8Q_AUIBygC&dpr=1#imgrc=NbeYiTPvOk6lnM:
more bones I would NOT buy, for the same reason:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sma...Ok6lnM:;T_QKRW8P8NLbbM:&imgrc=NbeYiTPvOk6lnM:
Look for bones with some nice dried meat still attached. Most will have marrow in them, but I push that out before I give it to him. 
Here's a picture that sort of shows the "good" ends
Meaty Dog Bones - Dog Treats & Dog Chews | Pawstruck.com
Note the real thick bone walls, and the ends are not "flared", the bone is a uniform diameter.
This one also looks pretty good, but I would want to see the bone "wall" to be sure it's nice and thick:
American Prime Cuts Meaty Bones - Meaty Round Dog Bone and Dog Bones from petco.com
and of course, be sure they are from the USA!!!
I usually buy mine at Meijer. When he loses interest in it, I rub some peanut butter or cheese (from a squirt can) on the inside of the bone, not a lot but kind of way in, and he will mess with it again for a very long time.
I would suggest that you watch her with it the first few times of course, and then you will feel safe trusting her with it when you're not there. Tito's are out all the time, he just goes and gets one when he's in the mood for a good chew.
Also....a good time to practice taking away a high value treat...let her know you are going to take it, take it away and examine it while telling her what a good girl she is, and then immediately give it back to her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, here's another good photo, this looks like a good bone to me:
https://www.google.com/search?q=sma...KHdeNBY8Q_AUIBygC&dpr=1#imgrc=93CD9_I7L0mo9M:
Note the nice thick bone wall, smooth, even diameter.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Golden friends


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photo!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So cute - Teal and her big bro:--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, they're so cute together. 
Teal is darling.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Awww. Love them.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This Christmas, we'll all be getting a new house! We should closing on Monday and moving in next week  I'm so excited. We'll be on 3/4 of an acre, just outside of town. And then we can have chickens of our own too. The dogs all love fresh eggs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure hope you guys haven't been hit by all that rain....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We've been pretty lucky. The biggest problem we've been dealing with is the landslides. There's been 3 within 10 miles of our house, all on the only highway into town. So it took me 3 hours to get 20 miles yesterday. But we're all safe, no big problems to our future house. My DH did have to dig a trench in the backyard to route water away from the garage at our inlaws, whom we're staying with right now.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

The weather is a little too strange lately. It has been in the mid 50s here. I have to keep reminding myself that it really is December.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're still here! Just very busy. We're almost all moved into the new house and I started a new job the same week. Teal feels slighted, I'm sure because she actually has to go in her kennel for a few hours during the day. She's turning into the most beautiful little girl and she knows it too.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We had a white Christmas. They all loved the snow and ran around like crazy in the yard


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Love the photos. Teal is starting to look a lot like my Sofie (full sister from a different litter) - i.e. very pretty!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy New Year and congratulations on your new home


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer loves Teal! When she sleeps, anyway.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal's new favorite toy belongs to the cat. She can't figure out how to free the little white ball! She pounces on it repeatedly and spins the ball around until I take it away


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Teal's new favorite toy belongs to the cat. She can't figure out how to free the little white ball! She pounces on it repeatedly and spins the ball around until I take it away


That looks like great fun for a dog! Better not tell Shala - she'll say, "See? Another reason you should get me a cat!"


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We have some foster kittens for a while. Teal thinks they exist for her to lick their faces and loves them.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Asking nicely to lick the kitten


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, so sweet. Shala thinks Teal is the luckiest dog in the world!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad that Teal wants to love the kitties. I had one Golden years ago who thought they were small game, along the lines of squirrels :-/ 
Teal looks so grown up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Teal makes me smile


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is a cutie!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> I'm glad that Teal wants to love the kitties. I had one Golden years ago who thought they were small game, along the lines of squirrels :-/
> Teal looks so grown up!


She's such a love! She doesn't even go after chickens, which is great because we're getting some in the spring. She sure loves those dead ducks though


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal has an adventure filled week. Ate her first vole, drove me crazy with her puppy antics and submissive urination. Luckily, she's still sweet and beautiful.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Aww she is sooo beautiful! Look at those eyes. What breed is your chocolate pooch?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's Lottie, she's a rescue so we aren't really sure but we think she's a Brittany.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I now have to add attempted to swallow a newt to this week's mishaps.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell her it's just supposed to be EYE of newt, the little witch!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Best friends snuggling after a trip to Home Depot.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And waiting to lick the kitten. We all want to keep this kitten! Well, everyone but DH and Archer :bowl: Archer's so cautious around them when they're tiny. She licked him and he ran away lol


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Love the pics! They look so sweet. Wish mine slept like that. Taking my 2 to Home Depot is just a dream right now! How old was Teal when you took them out together? 

That's good, Archer is cautious around the kitten. It's a royal pain having a dog at 2, that still likes to chase the cats. So glad Bodie could care less.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's almost 7 months now. She's been going to Home Depot for about 3 months now. She loves it, but we do have more work to do with jumping when she's over excited. It's a great place to socialize. There's lots of different people, strange noises and machines. It is hard to get anything done walking around with a cute golden puppy though.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't even know what to caption this photo. My poor kitty cat!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

She looks like a big, strong, and beautiful girl!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

"What cat?"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is sure growing up pretty!!! Poor cat. At least she doesn't carry it around by the head like my Toby used to do  .


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow! Teal looks so grown up - and so pretty  I'm thinking that she and kitty actually get along pretty well.
adding: I've had the cat/ dog thing go both ways over the years.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Cute*

Caption -QUOTE=Sweet Girl;6321881]"What cat?"[/QUOTE]


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's just gorgeous  Love the picture of her sitting on the cat!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The biggest news this month: Teal and the gang will be getting a new human baby brother or sister this September :curtain:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Already practicing stealing stuffed animals


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> The biggest news this month: Teal and the gang will be getting a new human baby brother or sister this September :curtain:


Eeee! How exciting! Teal will be such a good dog with a new baby. Did she come home loving babies the way Shala did? I literally had to train Shala not to go bananas everytime a stroller came near. Strollers meant BABY!!  I'm already looking forward to your Teal and baby pics!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations! What a lucky kid to be able to grow up in a household w/ goldens


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats and Teal is just beautiful - I love her colouring.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> The biggest news this month: Teal and the gang will be getting a new human baby brother or sister this September :curtain:


Congratulations!!! How exciting for your family!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone  Teal is going to be thrilled. We haven't met a ton of babies yet, I'm pretty sure she's going to lick it anytime she can lol She adores children though. Tries to visit whenever she sees them. I think all the dogs will be just as excited when baby comes home.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations! You will have a great k9 crew of babysitters.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My parents came up this weekend and brought us this ottoman. Teal and that cat are battling for who gets to claim it as their throne. This is Teal after our very rainy walk this morning. 

MWednesday night conformation class was a lot of fun! Teal had no idea what was going on but she picked up standing quickly and I think enjoyed it too. She does wish she could have played with all the other dogs though. In the other class going on next door there were 4 six month old Goldens.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Dogs immediately claiming any new furniture....this sounds familiar....Teal looks good, even when she's wet!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Teal is looking great!! Would love a stacked photo from your next class...


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Here is my Packer Fan!*



ArchersMom said:


> Taking a nap in the terminal


Football is still around after 6 months


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal is still very much a puppy. Still learning not to chew socks, or towels, or the sheets on the bed while mom and dad are sleeping. At least she makes an excellent eye pillow and foot warmer.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Teal is such a doll! Love all of the pictures. Congrats on the human baby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Her Daddy found it necessary to try to keep me from getting dressed by tugging on my clothes. That lasted a few months.
She looks like a sweet cuddle bug!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Teal looks so grown up! But sounds like she's still a big puppy. Great cuddle photo


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's the sweetest little cuddle bug. That little mouth is just so much trouble! She's graduated to sleeping next to the bed without a crate as long as there's no socks or other temptations left out.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Archer has finally accepted that Teal isn't going anywhere and plays with her often. He still kind of thinks she's a pest though


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*We need another couch*

This one's full of a rainbow of dogs!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a nice pack  Teal is turning into a beauty. And the comfy spots are reserved for dogs - humans get the straight back wood chairs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great photo! These Tito x Abby pups are clearly some of the best cuddlers around.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal is finally registered! She is officially, Four Lakes Dreams of Golden Wings.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on the registration. She is beautiful.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on the baby too.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Now you can start thinking about baby names!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome name!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely name!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Now you can start thinking about baby names!


Those were easy compared to AKC names! :


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Our attempts at K9 data photos. This one I call "stare at a bird."


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The classic "blue steel."


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And "majestic puppy."


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

And Teal is REALLY official now: on k9data
Pedigree: Four Lakes Dreams of Golden Wings

"Stare at the bird" was tempting, but I posted "Blue Steel."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great name, and beautiful picture!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's such a good snuggler and foot warmer! I love this sweet puppy so much


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

beautiful dog!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal's trainer says she's a very happy go lucky pup that catches onto things very quickly. I've always thought so, but it's nice to hear it from an unbiased opinion. She was up with the trainer over the weekend while we were traveling and apparently people are already falling in love with her. A couple came to check out the kennel facility and were so impressed with her beauty that the girlfriend wants a golden lol She's still working obedience, no force fetch yet. But I'm hopeful that she'll be able to get at least a few JH passes this summer :crossfing


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't believe it's been 2 months since Teal started training. She's doing great with everything but still building confidence. She'll be one next Monday and I'll have to start a new thread!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She'll be ready for lots of duck hunting this season  Although I won't be getting to go as much.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is looking great!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! She's really starting to fill out. To my untrained eye she has a really lovely front/chest. I'll have to get a photo where she's all cleaned up and without a duck in the way.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

She is _such_ a beauty!!! She just breaks my heart!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

ArchersMom said:


> Thanks! She's really starting to fill out. To my untrained eye she has a really lovely front/chest. I'll have to get a photo where she's all cleaned up and without a duck in the way.


I'm sure she does!! Good structure runs in the family :wink2:

Shala filled out a lot between one and two years old, so she may broaden out even more in the next few months.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Teal looks good. I can't believe that litter will be one year old soon!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

One year ago today, the most amazing little fur blessing was born. Having Teal in our lives has been a dream come true. She's helped guide my adventure into the dog sport world and hopefully will lead us to learn and train for many exciting, healthy years to come. I can't wait to see all that she'll accomplish. Thank you to our wonderful breeder, Jane at Four Lakes Goldens, for entrusting us to love and care for her. I'll have to start a new thread for the coming years adventures! I'm sure there will be plenty with a baby in the house. Teal had homemade peanut butter apples sauce cupcakes for her birthday and was generous enough to share a few with Lottie and Archer. I think we'll be planning another trip to the beach this summer to celebrate some more. And lots of duck hunting!

Here she is on the car ride to the airport. I can't believe she ever fit in that bag!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy birthday!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Teal!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Happy birthday beautiful girl! It's been fun to see how the pups have grown in a year.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to my talented and beautiful little sis, Teal! Love, Shala. xoxox


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Teal! (And is the baby that is going to be in the house a _human_ baby, Katie? I mean, no one told _me_! Details!)

Deb


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Happy Birthday, Teal! (And is the baby that is going to be in the house a _human_ baby, Katie? I mean, no one told _me_! Details!)
> 
> Deb


Yep  I posted about it a few pages back. Expected September 25th.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Yep  I posted about it a few pages back. Expected September 25th


Congratulations! I went back to see what I missed, but you didn't post a great deal of information. Do you know the baby's sex? If you do, are you sharing that information? Have you decorated a room for the baby? If so, what colors did you use? Do you have any pictures? Could you start a new baby thread? (I don't want to threadjack Teal's thread!)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I could start a new thread, but I didn't think anyone would be that interested in human babies when there's so many cute puppies to look at. We're having a little boy, and we've decided to name him Branch. The room we painted a sort of blue grey color, the paint was actually named Icy Teal. We didn't do a theme but I tried to keep everything pretty neutral, with natural wood accents and white or grey furniture. I made this sign with his initials.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! That is so cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You come up with the best names - for dogs and now kids. The room is adorable


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy birthday, Teal!!! You'll be a great big sister to your human sibling! 

Congrats on the baby, too. First babies are so amazingly special! Enjoy Branch- they grow far too fast(just like our pups!) 

Lisa


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We're going to have to really start working on "don't lick the baby." lol Although a little dog slobber won't hurt, all of the dogs love them and think they're just delicious. My SIL had her little girl in February and they only live an hour away so we see them pretty often.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Yep  I posted about it a few pages back. Expected September 25th.





ArchersMom said:


> We're going to have to really start working on "don't lick the baby." lol Although a little dog slobber won't hurt, all of the dogs love them and think they're just delicious. My SIL had her little girl in February and they only live an hour away so we see them pretty often.


I have posted the video of Sebastian, the Newfoundland dog, being trained not to lick the baby before. I just want to be sure that you have it at your disposal!

Video...




Deb


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday to Teal. 

Congratulations on your new little guy that is due in Sept. 
Great name, love how you've decorated his room.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Teal!! And Congrats on the baby!! I love the name, and the sign is so cool!

On Fourth of July, we were up at Niagara with Kaizer. A little girl, probably as tall as Kaizer is, came up to Kaizer and started petting him, thankfully he was being good and he kept all four paws on the ground (he hasn't met too many little kids so I'm a little wary about how he'll be). Apparently a bunch of parents saw him being good with a child, so they kept coming up to us and asking if their kid could pet Kaizer. One of them was a dad who brought his 6 month old daughter with him. After asking if she could say hi, he held her up so that her feet were on the ground, and Kaizer went up to the little girl and licked her on the face. I started laughing, the little girl started laughing, and thankfully her dad was laughing too (although I don't think the girl's mom was happy about it lol). Kaizer's never met anyone that young, so I wasn't expecting it, but it was the cutest thing ever. Kaizer was enamored by her and the little girl was enamored by him because after her dad picked her up again, she kept reaching out to Kaizer. Now every time a stroller or a young child passes him, he looks alert and his tail starts wagging. The way a golden retriever interacts with a baby is just precious. I'm so excited for you and your family!!


----------

